# 40 Gallon Long W/ 1 WPG Advice Needed



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

This should work fine. I used to have a setup like this before I got a new light with more wattage. The Anubias and moss will work well for most low light tanks and can be attacked like you want. Best wishes and let us know how it turns out. I am not using carbon in my filters now but I used to and my low light plants still grew.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Thx, I'll post some pics when I get it going. I'm just waiting for the funds to get the aquarium I have everything else I need. I just spent $500 on equipment and supplies. After spending the money and thinking about it I was kinda worried that the light wouldn't be enough watts.


----------



## Sticky230 (Mar 30, 2008)

you can also grow pygmy chain swords in there. they will make a nice carpet...


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Sticky230 said:


> you can also grow pygmy chain swords in there. they will make a nice carpet...


Thx for the sujestion but as of now I think I want to keep the substrate plant free. I might try something down the road I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hey my setup is pretty similar. my 40 gallon got 46 watts.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

ikuzo said:


> hey my setup is pretty similar. my 40 gallon got 46 watts.


Thats cool, how it working out for you? any pictures? What kind of plants are you keeping?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Is it a stock lighting fixture? You can buy a replacement bulb at most local fish stores to get a better K range for plants. But anubias can pretty much grow in any condition. But this can help you down the road if you decide on some other plants. Just stick with low light demanding plants.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah its just a 48" stock fixture. I bought a new bulb a hagen aquaglo full spectrum it's rated at 18,000k. I like the color of the aquaglo seems more natural. Personaly I don't like orange tint of the lower k bulbs. But if the plants I'm using don't do well under it I'll end up getting a life2glo bulb. Or I might just try different bulbs till I find one that works that I like.

I've seen other people use the aquaglo bulbs in a singel stock fixture in planted tanks on the web. 

I have a bunch of african rootwood and I want to keep the plants on the wood. I'm gonna use mostly java fern, moss, and anubias.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

it's in my sig the 40 link. plants mostly anubias, crypts, and dwarf sag.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice set up very similar to what I'm gonna try. I just finished setting up my tank a few minutes ago I've been at it all day. I'll post some pics in a day or two.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

can't wait for the pics


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

A pet shop in my area has some Anubias Nana but they only have 3 plants would it be ok to pick these up for now until I can get more? Or should I wait till I can fill the aquarium with as many plants as possible all at once?

Right now I have my drift wood soaking I'm gonna soak it for a few days. It's african rootwood and will turn my water dark brown if I put it in now. 

I aslo added two corydoras catfish today all is good so far. 

Heres one of my corys










OOPs I tought I resized it.


----------

